# Standard Horizon WS50 Wind Instrument



## Catania

I know the ws50 is old and out of date but both wind strength and direction seem to work. My deliema is that I lack the manual on this instrument and particularly the calibration and linearization data. Anyone out there with a similiar unit?


----------



## SailorMitch

Call SH and see if they have an old manual on hand, or one electronically. They are good to deal with. the number I have here at the house is714-827-7600. The manuals for my SH instruments are on the boat.


----------



## PBzeer

They should have a .pdf version of the manual available on their website. That's where I got the manual for my S/H speed/depth unit. If it isn't there, an e-mail to them should get you a copy by return e-mail, if available.

Welcome to StandardHorizon.com


----------



## StandardHorizon

Please email me and I will send you the manual for the WS50 in PDF. 
[email protected]

Thank you,

R. Jason Kennedy
Executive Vice President
Standard Horizon
714.827.7600 (office)
[email protected]
Welcome to StandardHorizon.com


----------



## denby

StandardHorizon said:


> Please email me and I will send you the manual for teh WS50 in PDF.
> [email protected]
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> R. Jason Kennedy
> Executive Vice President
> Standard Horizon
> 714.827.7600 (office)
> [email protected]
> Welcome to StandardHorizon.com


Jason,

That is very nice of you to help like this. You normally don't see a manufacture post like this. When replacing things on the boat I will give Standard Horizon a good look. Thanks.

Welcome aboard to you and Catania.


----------



## SailorMitch

Jason -- To echo what Dennis said above, thanks for posting here. I have your instruments, a 175C plotter and a Quest VHF radio on my boat. It's all good gear. I only wish you still made and marketed the instruments!


----------



## StandardHorizon

SailorMitch and Denby,

Thank you for your comments. I did not know how my post would be received. Sometimes people do not want to see manufactures on their websites. I am not here to sell anything just to make sure that Catania receives the WS50 manual he/she is looking for.

Jason

_"Nothing takes to water like Standard Horizon"_


----------



## camaraderie

Jason..thanks for the help and welcome. It is nice to see that kind of support from mfrs.!


----------



## Edward Sucharda

Dear Sailers,
Looking for help regarding my Horizon CH50 Close-Hauled Instrument I found this posts in the SailNet community.
For my classic Blazer23 I want repair the CH50 as part of proper working system with WS50 and SL50 .
Can You please sent me Schematics & Drawings for the CH50?
Best regards from Poland .Edward


----------

